# Frecuencia de parlante para amp. de guitarra



## aleloco (Jun 6, 2009)

hola foreros
tengo una duda   tengo que comprar un parlante de 15" para un amplificador de guitarra
pero no se bien hasta que frecuencia tiene que responder el parlante  ops: 

me dijeron que el Eminence Alpha-15a me va a servir, pero para mi se queda corto   

esto dice en la web
Usable Frequency Range  46Hz-3.5kHz
yo tenia entendido que para guitarra eléctrica se necesitaba un parlante que llegue a los 5kHz como mínimo
es verdad esto o estoy diciendo cualquier pavada   
me sirve el parlante que me quieren vender?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 7, 2009)

El parlente que mencionas, de que te sirve te sirve. Pero las frecuencias que quieres reproducir siendo un poco altas, el parlante hara que suenen poco por estar llegando al limite de frecuencia normal del parlante.

Podrías echarle un vistazo a este modelo de 15"

http://www.eminence.com/guitar_speaker_detail.asp?model=LEGEND1518&speaker_size=15&SUB_CAT_ID=4

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2009)

Si estás buscando Eminence, esta es la sección donde están los _de guitarra_. A la derecha arriba está una ventanita donde podés seleccionar el diámetro que buscás.

Y acordate de que el SPL es importante en esto. Un parlante con un SPL de 95dB/1W@1m en un amplificador de 200W sonará igual de fuerte que uno de 98dB/1W@1m en un amplificador de 100W...
Ponele atención a eso.

Saludos


----------



## aleloco (Jun 7, 2009)

gracias por las respuestas

bueno por lo que vi en la web de eminence, ningun parlante de 15 pasa de 4kHZ

*tacatomon* el modelo ese es de 150w max y yo nesecito uno para un amplificador con stk4048, asi que tendria que usar un parlante de 200w como minimo


*cacho* el Alpha-15a tiene un SPL de 97dB
es poco?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2009)

Mi auto anda a 140km/h. ¿Es poco?

Depende.
Para andar por la ciudad es una locura. Para correr en Fórmula 1, es nada.

97dB/1W@1m no es poco, pero es bastante menos que los 100/102dB/1W@1m que entregan los de guitarra de Eminence (las escalas logarítmicas son engañosas...)

Te recomiendo que te saques de la cabeza ese que posteaste originalmente: NO llega a las partes más altas de la guitarra. El sonido va a ser muy opaco y condenadamente feo.
Revisá la sección de parlantes para guitarra y vas a ver que hay (en 15" también) modelos de 225W en 8 y 4Ω (Commonwealth y Big Ben).

Resumen e insisto: Buscá parlantes *de guitarra*, no los comunes.

Saludos


----------



## aleloco (Jun 7, 2009)

gracias por la ayuda cacho
voy a ver si puedo conseguir algunos de esos ^^

pero ahora tengo otra duda jajaja
el big ben también responde hasta 3.5kHz y es para guitarra
porque el Alpha-15a va a sonar mal? (como hincho con este parlante no? jajaja)


----------



## Cacho (Jun 8, 2009)

A ver...

Entrá a la página de Eminence, bajá los datasheets de los dos parlantes y mirá las curvas de SPL y de impedancias (están en un solo gráfico).

Hecho esto, comparalas bien a conciencia y posteá las conclusiones que saques.


Saludos


----------



## aleloco (Jun 8, 2009)

cacho gracias por la ayuda 

el primero queda descartado jajaja
de los otros solo consigo el Big Ben que esta $700 (este tambien queda descartado T_T)
y el legend que se queda corto en potencia

estube buscando y encontre unos jahro que parecen bastante buenos
pero no se, nunca use esa marca
que tal son?

el que me gusto fue el Jahro 15 JL 200
esta son las especificaciones:

Parlante de 15"
bobina movil 2" 1/2
Potencia 200 W RMS
Respuesta de frec. 40-4800 Hz
SPL 101db/1W/1m
es de la linea full range de jahro
precio: $300

me sirve?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2009)

Jahro es una marca nacional, que a veces hace cosas medianamente buenas y otras, importa de china un lote de parlantes que... bueno, ¿cómo decirlo sin caer en ordinarieces?
Creo que "apestan" sería una buena palabra.

Por el rango de frecuencias que dice manejar, debería andar. Sin ver una curva de respuesta es difícil dar una opinión (y Jahro no te las da porque sabe que pueden variar mucho de un lote a otro). Si confiás en los datos del fabricante, dale nomás para adelante. Si no, ahorrá y esperá un poco.

Saludos


----------



## ladeltermo (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola gente! ya que veo que tienen mas idea que yo en el tema, me gustaria saber que parlantes puedo utilizar para una caja marshall que me vendio un viejo de un cambalache que no entendia nada. 
Compre una caja marshall JCM 900 muy vieja pero no tiene ningun parlante, llevaria 4 de 12 pulgadas... terrible, pero yq que me meti en esto quiero poner unos parlantes medianamente buenos, ya que tocola guitarra y quiero aprobechar esta bestia.

Espero sus comentarios y gracias!


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Ene 14, 2010)

Cual es tu presupuesto?
Si puedes, yo te recomiendo las celestion v30 que tienen un sonido mas brillante, aunque son caras, en youtube hay varias comparativas. Las eminence son mas baratas, y no suenan mal tampoco, aunque son mas para otros estilos mas pesados.

Y con cualquier parlante de 75w la haces, solo que tener que adquirir 4.......


----------



## ladeltermo (Ene 16, 2010)

Mi idea es no gastar mas de $150 (Pesos Argentinos) por cada parlante, por que el gran problema es que son 4. Sino voy a tener que hipotecar mi casa para pagarlos, jaja.
Por lo que estuve mirando los celestion son unos de los mejores, pero si conoces algun remplazo que tenga un sonido similar hacemelo saber.

Muchas gracias por responder!


----------

